# Whats the Best offset?



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ive been noticing that everyone's been askin wich rim sized is best, but i think the real question is, whats the best offset for their car. well here we go, i have a 1990 nissan 240sx s13. what you you consider a good offset for this car with 18 inch rims, for the front and rear?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

If you're going with an 18" set, I beleive a good offset is -1 for the front and -14 for the rear...boosted will fill you in with all the rest of the info you need tho, but I beleive those numbers should correct, or close


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i think by -1 and -14 you mean +30 and +35 unless you have widebody fenders


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Run -14mm


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well obviously im not trying to spend any money on wide boddy kit, so im just wondering wich is best for the stock body. i just dont wanna have my damn tires sticking out like those damn riced out mexican cars.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow your crazy man, I've love those offsets haha. However, I believe a good offset with a 17''x8'' rim is about +22 or 25 and about +12 in the back. This sticks out just a little tiny bit but its way better then inside the well like my cheap ass rims but hey they work!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

little240boy said:


> Wow your crazy man, I've love those offsets haha. However, I believe a good offset with a 17''x8'' rim is about +22 or 25 and about +12 in the back. This sticks out just a little tiny bit but its way better then inside the well like my cheap ass rims but hey they work!


thats exactly what i want something that barely comes out but its not too obvious.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Offset depends on the WIDTH of the wheel not diameter. A 17x8 and 17x9 with +35 offsets will stick out different amounts. If no one understands what offset is go to tirerack.com i am pretty sure they have a writeup.

17x8+35 are still sunk, i know i have a set. I'd like 17x8 +10s and or 17x9+low20s 
But anything under +35 on 8s and under +30 on 9s and you'll be all set. 

There doesnt need to be a difference in offsets front to rear, the correct offset will suffice all the way around.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> 17x8+35 are still sunk, i know i have a set. I'd like 17x8 +10s and or 17x9+low20s
> But anything under +35 on 8s and under +30 on 9s and you'll be all set.
> 
> There doesnt need to be a difference in offsets front to rear, the correct offset will suffice all the way around.


Read the post - s13 offsets are different from s14 offsets.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

not by that much, and s13s can easily fit what i have mentioned with slight fender rolling.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Rear wheel - 17x9 +35


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

The reason i mention this is people run 15x7 with a zero offset, and a 17x9+25 is the same outer edge, yes its probbaly on the extreme side but it can be fit with rolling and some camber.

So the "best" normal, non-extreme offset for an s13 is most likely what joel said.
but you can always go more.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

hey joel is that pic of an s13. and does it have the stock body? cause thats exactly what im looking for.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes and yes


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

...camber?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Joel said:


> Rear wheel - 17x9 +35



hey joel whats the offset and tire size on the front wheels?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

17x8 +35 but you can go a bit lower with that width, like +20 to 30


----------

